# CHI HA UCCISO IL CRITICO D’ARTE?



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2013)

IL CURATORE! - REALIZZATO IL SOGNO DI TUTTI GLI OBRIST DEL MONDO: I CURATORI ORMAI DOMINANO L’ART SYSTEM - LA CURATRICE DI “DOCUMENTA 13”, CAROLYN CHRISTOV-BAGARGIEV, E’ IN VETTA ALLA CLASSIFICA DEI PERSONAGGI PIU’ INFLUENTI - ESPERTO DI MANAGEMENT E VISIONARIO CREATIVO, IL CURATORE D’ARTE DETTA LEGGE - CHI LO UCCIDERA’? L'ARTISTA AUTARCHICO ALLA DAMIEN HIRST, SUPERSTAR E REGISTA DI SE STESSO…



Alessandra Mammì per L'Espresso

What do art curators do? Cosa fanno davvero i curatori d'arte?, si chiede il sito fine.art.about.com. E così risponde: per essere un vero curatore non basta una laurea in storia dell'arte. Non basta una rubrica su un giornale. Non basta un approccio teorico. Un curatore è insieme uomo di management e spirito creativo. Mondano quanto basta per assicurare fund raising. Amico dei galleristi e dei bilionari collezionisti. Informato, curioso ed esperto nel linguaggio dei media.



Capace di gestire architettonicamente gli spazi e psicologicamente i fragili umori degli artisti. Meglio, se insonne. Come Hans Ulrich Obrist che negli anni Novanta diventò leggenda perché dava appuntamento ai giornalisti alle sei di mattina e per aver fondato con successo più o meno alla stessa ora "The Brutally Early Club", incontri tra giovani seguaci, ogni volta in un diverso caffè dove discutere di arte-scienza-architettura-letteratura.

Per partecipare Francesco Manacorda, oggi direttore alla Tate di Liverpool, metteva la sveglia prima dell'alba e attraversava tutta Londra. Perché Obrist ai tempi era il prototipo della nuova razza di operatori nel campo dell'arte globale. In viaggio per 300 giorni l'anno, perennemente attaccato all'e-mail, capace di esprimersi in almeno cinque lingue diverse, indifferente ai fusi orari, alle latitudini, provvisto di bagaglio a mano e guardaroba caldo/freddo, bulimico nelle letture, pieno di idee originali che riusciva anche a mettere in opera. Produsse volumi di centinaia di pagine con interviste ad artisti dove trascriveva ogni parola e rumore registrato, compresi i colpi di tosse.

amanda sharp matthew slot 

Mise in piedi maratone di performance-incontri-eventi lunghi giorni e notti senza interruzione. E pose le basi per una storia dell'arte che non parlasse solo di artisti e opere ma che attraverso video, foto e testimonianze documentasse anche la scrittura visiva e l'allestimento delle mostre viste come testi vivi, testimonianza del nuovo ruolo che la creazione contemporanea (quella prodotta dall'incontro fra curatore e artista) si stava ritagliando alle soglie del XXI secolo.

Ora ci siamo. Al primo posto della classifica di "Art Review" sui personaggi più influenti dell'art system c'è un curatore. Anzi, la curatrice di Documenta 13 Carolyn Christov-Bagargiev, responsabile della più complessa, teorica, estesa ed emozionante edizione della storica rassegna, quella che quest'estate ha costretto il visitatore a camminare per giorni in tutta Kassel alla ricerca di opere nascoste fra grandi magazzini, vecchie stazioni, desolati edifici e chilometri di parco.



Non si son spenti gli echi di Documenta che già si attende per giugno l'opera di un altro star-curator, Massimiliano Gioni, alla Biennale di Venezia. Ex enfant prodige ed ex "ghost writer" di Maurizio Cattelan con cui firmò un'indimenticabile e terribile Biennale di Berlino dove in una sola strada si racchiudevano tracce di secoli di storia della "Città del Faust". Era il 2006. Gioni aveva solo 33 anni, ma il perfetto Dna di un art curator del terzo millennio.

«Curatori persino diversi da me, che ho iniziato negli anni Novanta e ora mi sento un decano»: così parla Francesco Bonami, nato a Firenze nel 1955. Lui ebbe l'intuizione giusta nel 2003 quando, nominato direttore della Biennale di Venezia, chiamò a co-gestire tanto impegno tutta la generazione dei curatori emergenti tra cui Obrist, Hou Hanru e l'allora davvero giovanissimo Gioni. Con accento toscano e toni da rottamatore pre-Renzi, Bonami dichiarò esplicitamente che quella Biennale segnava la necessaria rottura generazionale con la precedente classe di critici-storici-teorici come Bonito Oliva o Celant, e l'inizio di un nuovo rapporto fra artisti, mostre, opere e spazi.



Oggi - cresciuto anche lui - con toni più pacati spiega come e perché sia nata quella rottura e le cose siano cambiate a velocità imprevista: «Nella seconda metà del Novecento critici e artisti avevano un rapporto quasi intimo. Formavano un gruppo coeso. Unito da abitudini, intese culturali, complicità generazionali. Erano, insomma, veri compagni di strada, in un mondo molto più piccolo, dove la ricerca si costruiva a livello locale e artigianale. Ora i curatori sono spietati osservatori globali. Non possono rimanere fedeli a un gruppo di artisti. Per costruire il loro discorso e le loro mostre, si muovono nel mondo e attraversano tutte le generazioni. Fanno casting come un regista che sceglie i giusti protagonisti per raccontare al meglio la sua storia».

Il paragone non è casuale. Mai come negli ultimi decenni il mondo dell'arte si è avvicinato allo star system, ha cercato di ampliare il suo pubblico, ha creduto nella messa in scena e nello spettacolo e costruito i suoi red carpet. Il curatore multitasking e globetrotter è quel professionista che sa cavalcare queste esigenze, sempre in bilico fra la coerenza e la forza culturale di una ricerca e la necessità di intercettare i gusti e lo sguardo dello spettatore/visitatore.



È la società dello spettacolo che ha modificato per sempre l'essenza del museo, il layout della mostra e la mission di una fiera. Fiere come Basilea, Frieze o la nostra Artissima non sono più luoghi dove semplicemente si gira fra gli stand per vendere o comprare opere. Ma super-eventi che catturano lo spirito dei tempi, dove artisti superstar, calciatori e attori di culto s'incontrano uniti dal sacro fuoco del collezionismo. Luoghi che ospitano al tempo stesso studiosi e paparazzi in cerca di scoop.

Aprono ai visitatori le porte di dimore private con collezioni degne di musei mentre tra party, aste e opening trasformano nei giorni di fiera intere metropoli delle dimensioni di Londra o Miami. E soprattutto sono macchine mediatiche che moltiplicano sull'arte contemportanea l'attenzione del mondo. Non a caso la fiera più trendy, Frieze, nasce da una rivista londinese e i due fondatori, Matthew Slovoter e Amanda Sharp, sono al tempo stesso editori, giornalisti e curatori.


E mentre le fiere tra programmi e progetti speciali, cataloghi patinati e conferenze ponderose somigliano sempre di più a delle Biennali, i musei sono sempre di più le cattedrali della spettacolirazzazione dell'arte. Macchine costosissime a cominciare dalla manutenzione delle loro mega-architetture, che richiedono dunque professionisti in grado di produrre spettacoli retributivi. Anche il nome del curatore ormai fa parte del pacchetto.

L'arrivo di Obrist alla Serpentine Gallery, ad esempio, ha trasformato il piccolo edificio nei giardini di Kensington in un luogo di religioso pellegrinaggio del popolo dell'arte. E nonostante il vero direttore sia in realtà l'ottima Julia Peyton Jones, l'insonnia e la bulimica attività del co-direttore ha vinto sul palcoscenico dei media grazie alle sue stranezze e alle sue visionarie idee, come quella di sfidare artisti e architetti ogni anno diversi a costruire un padiglione estivo per ospitare le infinite maratone del "museo che non dorme mai".



Gli Auteur Curator o Artist/curator, come ormai vengono chiamati nell'internazionale pianeta dell'arte, sono i nuovi richiestissimi professionisti delle mostre e dei musei. Creature che in tema di creatività sono quasi in competizione con gli artisti stessi. I quali a loro volta rispondono passando sempre più spesso dietro la macchina da presa. Capita così che un pittore rigoroso e teorico come Günther Umberg trasformi una sua mostra personale alla galleria romana di Erica Fiorentini in una corale e collettiva riflessione sul senso ultimo del mestiere.

Che la Triennale di Yokohama al curatore professionista preferisca il famoso performer Yasumasa Morimura come direttore per l'edizione del 2014. Che uno dei più trasversali e potenti progetti curatoriali e politici arrivi da un nero dell'Illinois, Theaster Gates, artista e curatore totale che usa la sua creatività e quella degli altri, unendola alla musica, all'antropologia, all'urbanistica e all'architettura per intervenire sulle periferie umane e fisiche del mondo.

Mentre la poliedrica franco-marocchina Yto Barrada, autrice di foto, video, sculture, studiosa di scienze politiche e storia, laureata alla Sorbona, richiesta dai migliori musei del mondo dal Moma a Jeu de Paume, ha addirittura fondato e dirige una Cinématèque a Tangeri dove ospita rassegne di artisti e di filmaker, registi e video sperimentali superando di un balzo non solo la divisione fra artista e curatore ma anche quella fra le arti. "The show must go on" e sempre più veloce. Se il curatore ha ucciso il critico, già si disegna all'orizzonte un'altra figura professionale: l'artista autarchico, superstar e regista di se stesso.


----------

